# wisteria,onion plant,hornswort question



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

i bought a bunch of plants tonight - the wisteria and onion plant came in a pot- do i plant the pot or take it out???


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Take it out and plant it.
You dont have to but it will strangle itself eventually.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup take it outa the pot


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

ok - but the hornwort has these big metal clips at the end holding them together- do i take them off? there is no roots? I know there floating plants but i thought you could also plant them in the substrate???


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> ok - but the hornwort has these big metal clips at the end holding them together- do i take them off? there is no roots? I know there floating plants but i thought you could also plant them in the substrate???


Leave the lead on there. It will hold them down until they can root properly.

Make sure your substrate is dense enough for them to "grab" on to!


----------



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

Watch the Hornwort if you plant them as a bunch. If they start to die off you need to seperate them into individual stems. I had that same problem with Moneywort and someone exlained to me that they were suffocating each other (basically they need their own space). I seperated them and they took off.

Moneywort needs about a 1x1 inch square per stem. I suppose Hornwort will be the same.


----------

